

Smashing the heap by overflowing the stack - lizdenys
https://ldpreload.com/blog/stack-smashes-you

======
rurban
Not only -fstack-check protects from this exploit, also the new clang -fcpi
checker in levee [https://github.com/cpi-llvm](https://github.com/cpi-llvm)
and of course the old -fsanitize=address.

-fcps does not catch it.

I haven't checked -fsanitize=safe-stack yet, as my old levee build didn't
offer that.

~~~
rurban
Build it now: clang-3.7 -fsanitize=safe-stack does not catch it, and the clang
and gcc optimizers with -O optimize it away.

